# Blood Patch-How to code



## alk@APS (Jul 23, 2012)

How to code a lumbar puncture for a post epidural headache? Anesthesiologist saw pt in ER and did a blood patch for a pt had LP at different hospital for migraine HA. I have a dx of 349.0 but not sure on what CPT? Thanks


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 23, 2012)

62273 - injection epidural blood/clot patch


----------

